# Relative GPU Folding Efficiency



## cine.chris (Jan 28, 2021)

Rough Estimate based on my HFM logged PPD data and nvidia-smi capped pwr levels.
1050Ti is Win10, others, Ubuntu/Mint Linux.  I don't Fold on CPUs.
Clearly, the 25% pwr efficiency gain with a 3000 card could have a significant cost offset factor depending on what your power costs are.
The 25% matches the PPD differential of the 3070/2070 data when I power capped them both at 180 watts for comparison.


----------

